# feeding of racing pigeons during racing season



## hasusta (Jun 10, 2003)

Dear All

I like to know if any one can help me about
feeding methods of racing pigeons during racing season for short, mid and long range racings.

Regards

Hasusta


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

we feed a GOOD quality, mixed grain racing mix. We found with racers, you can't go cheap -- it just doesn't work.

Short races -- feed a good mix, do NOT over feed. If the birds still have food left in the feed tray after 20 minutes, you're feeding too much. Feed twice a day, and always have FRESH water on hand. For short races, remove the grit from the loft the day of shipping

Mid -- we up the corn a little bit for these, but not a lot (do NOT up the amount of food, just add a bit of corn to the mix.

Long -- up the corn, add corn oil to the feed (for added carbs), and feed the loft a handful of peanuts for the day or two before shipping (added fat). Leave the grit in the loft for mid and long races.

This is for Old Bird racing -- we don't do too much with the feed for Young Birds, as really, they only race "short" anyway. The last YB race for us is 300 miles, so we do up the corn a bit for that one.


----------



## sky (Apr 26, 2003)

heard that peanuts are great for racing since its full of fat (or something) they can use as energy.


----------

